# snails in my fish tank!!!!!



## iamdixen (Jul 19, 2011)

I discovered 3 super small snails in my fish tank(not sure if there are more)...From what I researched, they seem to be pond snails and can hitch I ride into your tank through aquatic plants. I have a lot of plants in my tank and I heard they are mean plant eaters. Is there any fish/invert that I can buy to get rid of them? Nothing too big because I have honey gouramis, tetras and mollies in my tank.Help please! Thanks.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

What size tank do you have???


----------



## iamdixen (Jul 19, 2011)

20 gal tank


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Trap them! I'll buy them from you. Use a piece of skinned boiled zucchini in a mesh bag to lure them.

Or you could just smash them...


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

OK gizmo you need them for your assins. I go to our pet store and take all they can catch for my clown loaches. The clowns will get far to large for your 20 gallon iamdixon. I have heard and seen some kulli loaches eat the smaller snails and you could keep 3-4 in your 20 gallon IMO. This isnt gaurenteed but if you like them and you have room then you could give them a try.


----------

